
Japanese startup offers unlimited cloud storage with its new data compression - vasart
http://gigafile.net/
======
jepler
The front page is Japanese, and autotranslation to English didn't reveal any
references to compression.

But it briefly made me nostalgic for '90s usenet where unfounded compression
claims were not uncommon -- enough so that it inspired its own FAQ section.
[http://www.faqs.org/faqs/compression-
faq/part1/section-8.htm...](http://www.faqs.org/faqs/compression-
faq/part1/section-8.html)

